
Ask HN: Best React Courses/ Books 2018? - potta_coffee
I&#x27;ve resisted jumping on the React bandwagon but I can&#x27;t do it any longer, every client wants React these days. What are your best suggestions for books or courses that I can use to get up to speed very quickly?
======
acemarke
For books, I recommend

\- Full Stack React (
[https://www.fullstackreact.com/](https://www.fullstackreact.com/) )

\- Robin Wieruch's "The Road to Learn React" (
[https://roadtoreact.com/](https://roadtoreact.com/) )

\- Dave Ceddia's "Pure React" ( [https://daveceddia.com/pure-
react/](https://daveceddia.com/pure-react/) )

Beyond that, see these additional resources:

\- My suggested approach for getting started with React:
[http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-
lea...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/12/blogged-answers-learn-react/)

\- My React/Redux links list, which contains links to many tutorials and
articles on React concepts and use cases:
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

\- The Reactiflux chat channels on Discord, which are a great place to ask
questions and learn: [https://reactiflux.com](https://reactiflux.com)

